# CDRW Won't Mount - Extension Problem???



## krec (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi...

Back in early Feb. I posted a problem I had with my G3 ... well after many hours I have the G3 up and running. After all of my attempts I ended up purchasing a Sonnet IDE Controller Card for a second hard drive and I went back to OS 9.1 (couldn't get my 10.3 to play nicely on my system).

So far, everything is up and running except a little glitch with my external scsi CDRW drive. It is recognized in the system profile, it even lists the name of the disk in the drive - but says that it is not mounted. I can burn a cd using my Toast software (I have version 4.0.1.1) - but it won't mount any disks. I can't figure it out. 

It is recognized by a scsi probe - but it won't mount using the probe.

I have been through the extension manager and have tried many combinations. Nothing seems to work.

The only thing in the extension folder that seems off is the extension called Toast CD Reader 4.0.1 ... when I have that enabled the computer won't finish booting up. I get the desktop but nothing loads at all. If I disable that extension, everything loads ok.

The computer is...
G3 450 mhz
576 mg ram
6 gig internal hard drive
60 gig internal hard drive on the Sonnet card
external scsi hard drive, CDRW (an APS (LaCie) with guts yamaha crw8424s inside), and a Microtek scsi scanner
OS 9.1
Internal CD Rom (it is not an Apple Compatible so it only reads won't write)
Internal zip

What am I missing here?

I think I'll stick with my 9.1 - it's so comfortable, familiar and all my other stuff works with it. 

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks as always,
krec


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you tried tossing out the preferences, for the things you're having problems with?
Toss out prefs for Toast as well as anything else that may have something to do with it.
Good luck!


----------



## krec (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks,

I'll try trashing the preferences and let you know how I make out!

krec


----------



## krec (Feb 5, 2005)

Nope - no luck tossing out the preferences. I went to the scsi probe again to try to mount it and here is what I get...

Trying Device 1.1.0
Failed:
Scsi error - 7932 (2)
Sense: 58 (1)

Trying Device 1.1.1
Failed:
Logical Units Not Supported

Any idea what these mean?

Thanks,
krec


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

sorry.............no.
You've lost me now.


----------

